# UID from jail processes



## hashime (May 26, 2015)

Hello

I'm running 2 jails on a FreeBSD box with users in both jails and the host system.
When doing `ps aux` on the host(no idea what the correct word is here) the jailed processes UIDs get matched to the usernames of the host system and therefor showing the wrong username. This is a bit confusing.
I understand why/how that happens. Is there anyway to "fix" this, or whats the best practice here?

cheers.


----------



## Remington (May 26, 2015)

The solution is to fix all UIDs in host and jails to have the same user details.  This is easy to do but you'll have to redo the `chown` to repair UIDs and GIDs in directories.


----------

